# Need Confessionally Reformed Works on Deacons



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm interested in confessionally Reformed resources on deacons. Preferably something that is comprehensive. I have some in mind but want to know if there are others I've missed that would be helpful.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 22, 2014)

C. N. Willborn, “The Deacon: A Divine Right Office with Divine Uses,” _The Confessional Presbyterian _5 (2009): 185-99. Dr. Willborn will have a follow up piece in the tenth issue due out, Lord willing by year's end. "The Gospel Work of the Diaconate: A Ministry “Proportioned in Number;" no pagination yet available.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 22, 2014)

Alexander Strauch
The New Testament Deacon: The Church's Minister of Mercy: Alexander Strauch: 9780936083070: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 22, 2014)

"The Deaconship: A Treatise on the Office of Deacon with Suggestions for its Revival in the Church of Scotland" by the Rev. James G. Lorimer (Edinburgh, John Johnstone, Hunter Square, 1842)

"Welfare Reformed: A Compassionate Approach" David W. Hall (ed.) (P&R, 1994)


----------



## Wayne (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the pointer to Willson's work.

Here are some more resources on the office of deacon:

PCA Historical Center: Additional Resources on the Office of Deacon


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jul 22, 2014)

Who Will Lead Us? Dr. Coppes


----------



## yeutter (Jul 23, 2014)

Wayne said:


> Thanks for the pointer to Willson's work.
> 
> Here are some more resources on the office of deacon:
> 
> PCA Historical Center: Additional Resources on the Office of Deacon



Many thanks. This is a treasure trove of information.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is a helpful resource from the Three Forms perspective: Study Report: Deacons in the Churches


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 23, 2014)

I appreciate everyone's suggestions. Very helpful. Thank you.


----------

